# Potty Training without a Crate?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We didn't use a crate either. But we are home all day. If your pup wouldn't shred them you could try putting down a potty pad. It will make it easier to clean up. We used them only at night or when we had to leave for a very short time. Those were the only times we used them. If you would only use them when your gone you shouldn't have to much of a problem potty training. We used our kitchen gated at night or when we left. What time do you leave in the morning? Could you try a daycare..? Also since he isn't home more then 3 or 4 hours keeping him in the crate will help him learn to hold his bladder and have that muscle control.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I would recommend using one of those portable dog toilets with artificial grass. Just put in the room where he is. Young pups really can't hold it so long (and especially when they have access to water all day long) so unless someone is on hand the whole time to recognize the signs of when he has to go, you will have to provide him with a toilet area. With an indoor dog toilet, he can at least learn that potty is in one appropriate/designated place, on grass while you are away...even if the "grass" is indoors and not real. He will bring that grass association to his potty trips outside. 

Don't reward with treats for potty outside. Just praise him. Also clean the area that he has soiled with an enzyme cleaner or a 50/50 water/white vinegar wash followed by a small amount of dishwashing liquid. Wash out with water and then pat area dry.

I personally think that crating a pup longer than 2 hours at a time during the day with no one around will result in overcrating the pup. The crate is a useful thing for potty training the pup, but it has to be done gradually and under supervision during the day. 

The x pen seems to be a good compromise at this point. Then you only need to focus on teaching him to potty in one place indoors.

Hope that helps!


----------

